# Trout: Sushi Bon Bons



## salt and pepper (Jun 14, 2015)

I steamed a trout and flaked it. Added a dried Japanese pepper (crushed) wasabi mayo, sticky rice, S&P. Then rolled into a ball and covered it with sliced avocado and served it with eel sauce.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2015)

Very pretty, S&P!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks fabulous!


----------

